# Kiddie trailer & quick release



## Dan Ferris (23 Aug 2020)

Hi 
I’m looking to buy a double trailer to tow the kids around in. I’m looking on eBay and wanted to check here first re how they fit. It looks like a lot of the trailers are designed to fit through a bolt into the frame but the bikes I’ll be using all have quick release skewers. This may sound like a very basic question but would these still fit with the QR skewer? My assumption (and I’ve made these before which turn out to be wrong) is :

quixk release out
Trailer connector into position 
Quick release back in 

any previous experience would be very helpful. I can grab photos from eBay if my description makes no sense

thanks
Dan


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2020)

yep. Thats how my trailer fitted. You should have no problems with it. I never did.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2020)

in this image you can just about see the attachment. The trailer also had a belt which attached to the frame as a fail safe.


----------



## Dan Ferris (23 Aug 2020)

Perfect - thank you so much! 👍🏻


----------



## Pikey (25 Aug 2020)

Have a little look to see if your drop out where you plan to connect the trailer to has a lip around it, mine does.
No big disaster though you can just get a little adaptor to hold the trailer hitch a little further from the frame to stop it fouling it, you might need a longer qr skewer for it, but again, no big deal! I think SJS stock them all.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Aug 2020)

This is what goes on the bike https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_....m570.l1311&_nkw=cycle+trailer+hitch&_sacat=0


----------



## Tom B (29 Aug 2020)

I have to he trailer pictured above.

The chap I bought it off said it sometimes came loose on a QR. I have never had an issue but do mainly use it with security qr skewer.

I have had it on my hybrid, FS MTB (which upset Halfords) and hire hardtail. On the hire bike I had to add some washers on the hire bike due to a lump on the drop out.

I generally leave the tow bar link on the bike without issue. My problem is loosing the damn lock pins while stored.


----------



## Dan Ferris (8 Sep 2020)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I've not yet purchased one, we are heading down to the New Forest in a week and a bit time where we are going to test one out down there. Knowing my luck within 5 minutes of sitting in it they'll both want to get out!


----------

